# 2003 Maxima needs new brakes and rotors?



## squale (May 23, 2005)

I have a 2003 Maxima SE with 75K miles on it. I am on my second pair of front brake pads and still the original rear brake pads. I now need all new brakes and the dealership told me that I need new rotors too. They said you really can't cut the rotors cause they are made thin or something. Does this sound right to you guys? I have had the front rotors cut once when I had my second set of pads put on the front. But the rears were never cut..

Then they told me that both emergency brake cables are frozen. In fact they said that my left rear wheel is hanging from this cable being frozen. If you put the car on a lift and spin both rear wheels, the left rear gets hung up cause the brakes are pushing against the rotor due to the frozen e-brake cable. Does this seem normal that the e-brake cables would already be frozen on a car with 75K miles and only 3 years old? I live in Northern, NJ so I am not sure if salt on the roads and such has anything to do with it.

The last issue they found is I need a new Vent Control Valve. My check engine light has been on for about the last 20K miles or so and it's due to this vent control valve being bad. The dealer wants about $400 to put a new one on. They said it won't hurt the car not having a new one put on, but I might fail inspection.. is this a normal part to wear out?

Thanks guys, so far it's been a very good car, but now things are starting to wear out I guess...!


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Since you're beyond warranty, you might want to head over to a local Nissan specialist (sorry, I don't know of any in your area!) and see what they think.

According to the 2003 FSM page BR-142, front rotor minimum thickness is 22.0mm, rear rotor minimum thickness is 8.0mm. You don't need calipers or anything to check, a ruler should be fine (this isn't rocket science  ).


----------

